# Some lowlife has nicked me lights!!



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

As the title suggests, some thieving scumbag has nicked all 6 of the rear lights from my van and prised off some chrome numbers. :evil:

Home from work last night about 7 pm and noticed it this morning when going out to retrieve the bin so it was sometime between those times.

Thankfully there is no other damage as far as I can see.

Police took the details and issued a crime number but won't be visiting, they will send a report in the post.

If I wasn't at work tonight i'd be having a few strong ones right now. :evil:










pete


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Strange thing to nick Pete!

Look out for a local M/H with a rear-end shunt, or somebody building a kit car?

As my old Mum used to say, _"Hanging's too good for them - it doesn't hurt for long enough!!"_

I did point out to her that they don't have to be hung by the neck!!!!  8O :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

That's just ridiculous! What a shame.

I'd have a shufty at the local car boot sale this weekend. You never know.

These people are just pathetic.

Gerald


----------



## Wytonknaus (Jun 18, 2007)

Pete 

Sorry to hear of your loss, we had lowlife put our window through and had the same sort of respone from the police.

Imagine if we went back to the days where the police worked for us not themselves and actualy left the station to do a bit of graft.

Alternatively they could shut all of the police stations and let them work from home could save a fortune in running costs and uniforms.

Sorry to hijack your thread but you do feel helpless when the scum have no chance of being caught, I hope you get the replacement bits and are back on the trail fairly soon.

Tim


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Wow....it amazes me what people will steal. Sorry about your loss Peejay. Unbelievable


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I thought maybe building a trailer, probably from not too far away, Alan.


----------



## henry5 (May 7, 2008)

*nicked lights*

Hi all
We had our off side rear light cluster nicked while asleep on calias plage last september.On ordering new ones from autotrail the storeman told me that he very rarely sells this item.But had sold some last week to a man from epsom who was also a sleep on calias plage so they have a matching set now

regards

henry5


----------



## backaxle (Nov 6, 2006)

B******s :evil: :evil:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I do not normally swear, but the thieving B4stard wants hangin by the bo77ox and given a good kicking.

Dave p


----------



## backaxle (Nov 6, 2006)

B******s :evil: :evil:


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

It makes me so angry when this sort of thing happens, as you have all said theiving scum.........its not only what has happened but the inconvenience too of getting it all replaced and sorted out etc.


----------



## Paludic (Apr 17, 2007)

Sorry to hear of your loss Peejay.
I'm not sure if it's relevant - last year we had the wheel trim (front nearside) taken off our Hymer 564 - similar vintage to yours..... 
from down here on the Dorset/Hampshire borders!

Cost us almost £400 to get new one from Hymer & then fitted....
I hope your's lights don't cost as much.

Best wishes
Sally


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

I had a similar happening - someone stole a mains light at the end of my drive at 2.05am - got a full face image, hightlighted by the still lit lamp, on CCTV. The police were iinterested enough to have a look at the footage but he was not recognised. But what bothers me most of all is what if he had electrocuted himself 8O The wiring was connected to an extra sensitive trip but who knows 8O


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

richardjames said:


> I had a similar happening - someone stole a mains light at the end of my drive at 2.05am - got a full face image, hightlighted by the still lit lamp, on CCTV. The police were iinterested enough to have a look at the footage but he was not recognised. But what bothers me most of all is what if he had electrocuted himself 8O The wiring was connected to an extra sensitive trip but who knows 8O


It wouldn't bother me Richard if he did electrocute himself. It would be poetic justice and serve him right. Pity we can't leave people like this hanging from lampposts.

Annoying Pete. But in the grand scheme of things not tragic.

Ray.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Thieveing*

Bluddy hell mate, sorry to see and hear that.

Better still you did not catch em in the act, you may have ended up in the nick, hospital or both.

Really feel for you. Where did they go missing from?
Don't have any disputes with neighbours do you?

On a slightly different topic. I have had to make numerous telephone calls to the Channel Islands over the last few days to various companies and Individuals. The inhabitants seem so laid back and do not seem to suffer any of the problems we do. Yes I know it may be like stepping back in time, but the people are such a pleasure to deal with, were all very helpful (even though they had nothing to gain from being so) and went to great lengths to help me out.

I was discussing laws, car crimes and bureaucracy that we have with vehicle legislation that we have here and was told how much easier and simpler life is there.

Shame......

Back to topic!

TM


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Sorry Peejay.

Had our taillight taken in Cherbourg a few years back only cost €14 when we got home. Why do they do it???


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*do it*



Nora+Neil said:


> Sorry Peejay.
> 
> Had our taillight taken in Cherbourg a few years back only cost €14 when we got home. Why do they do it???


I would love to know, really.

TM


----------



## laterdude (Mar 30, 2010)

Sorry to hear about this Pete, it makes me sick when people steal like this. I've suffered a few smash and grabs over the years, and usually the value stolen is something like 5 to 10% of the claim because of the damage done - glass damaged stock and so forth.

As a previous poster said it's a good job you didn't catch them in the act though, I nearly caught one of the thieving b**t*rds once - lucky for us both he was quicker on his feet than I was because I would cheerfully have beaten him badly if I'd have caught him, and I'm normally a very peaceful person. As it was it was just another claim on the insurance, annoying, inconvenient, unjust even, but I kept my conscience clear ;-)

I hope you manage to get some replacements sorted out with a minimum of cost and inconvenience.

Take care

Al


----------



## oldarapaho (Aug 8, 2009)

It really is quite shocking what people will steal :S.

They will probably be on ebay soon.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*ebay*



oldarapaho said:


> It really is quite shocking what people will steal :S.
> 
> They will probably be on ebay soon.


Had though of that, what would we be looking for (search title)?

TM


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Forgive me for seeing the irony in that you have a post to stop the vehicle from being removed from your drive....


...yet they attempt to steal it bit by bit 

Surely the lenses arent much use to them - or have they nicked the backplates/lampholders too?

[email protected]@rds :roll:


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Feel for you.

Charlie


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

*Look*

Travel around the area and I'm sure you will find another Motorhome same make and model as yours that had had a rear end shunt recently.

They have probably repaired the fibre glass but have now got the lights (yours). I would assume that the shunt was their fault and to avoid a claim on insurance they have done the repair themselves.

You'll never be able to prove anything, but maybe you will get the satisfaction of knowing where they live, and to be aware.

Regards


----------



## Asterix (Sep 24, 2006)

My instant reaction was "unbelievable what some people will stoop to!"

But it's not, is it. This kind of thing is a regular occurrence. It's the buggeration to get it fixed that annoys me the most plus any residual effect on insurance policies.

Am suddenly thinking that marking anything nickable with ultra-violet ink may be tedious and ultimately futile, but might just give me the satisfaction of one day identifying the part.

Maybe all parts should be rfid'd.

Sympathies m8e.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your replies, believe me, they are appreciated.

I was really, really angry yesterday but I've calmed down a bit now.

We've both had a walk around the local area looking under hedges and in front gardens to see if it was just a stupid prank by kids but found nothing, if it was kids then my theory is they probably chucked them in one of the bins that got emptied that morning 

If was targetted for another motorhome or say diy trailer then I can't understand why they would prise off the 5 - 0 & 4 of the B504 decal as well and then just leave the '4' on the driveway.

Nothing else was stolen and no apparent break in attempts, perhaps the clearly visible deadlocks and security post did their job and put them off doing that.

Anyway, whats done is done.

Rang Brownhills yesterday and they were extremely helpful  
None of the 6 units are in UK stock but Darren at Hymeruk has sourced plenty in Germany. Hymer close from Friday lunch so the order goes off first thing Monday. Price is £210 for all 6 which ain't too bad really, ironically my insurance excess is £200. :lol:

Someone said its not tragic in the grand scheme of things, I agree but the parts are going to take around 2 weeks to get here from Germany and we are off to Greece in 3 weeks so if there are any problems or delays the potential is there to bugger the holiday up so nothing we can do except sit and wait and think of a few contingency plans if the worse comes to the worst.....

One other thing, they can't find anything about the plastic grommets that hold the light units in place on the parts computer, they are contacting Hymer about this on Monday but in the meantime has anyone got any ideas where I might get 12 of these?
They are 15mm wide x 10mm deep x 9 mm high approx.
I'm off to search the hella website but any other ideas greatly appreciated...










Pete


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*where*

Hello,

I am almost sure you will find the pieces at www.skiffy.com

let me know if you find them

Trev


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Nora+Neil said:


> Sorry Peejay. Had our taillight taken in Cherbourg a few years back only cost €14 when we got home. Why do they do it???


Just as I was feeling complacent about living in close proximity to The Channel Islands and Cherbourg, thinking this never happens here. You shock me with this Nora & Neil.

Ray.


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Yes Ray outside Carrafour in Cherbourg.
We were a long time in shop,filling up with Wine etc.  
In all the years we are going to France, it was the only time our Motorhome was touched.
Didn't put us off.


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

Bummer.... 8O 

Hope you get it sorted before you go on your hols


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Forget the grommets and use Sikaflex when you fit the replacements.
It might not prevent theft, but will certainly slow them down one heck of a lot.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Nora+Neil said:


> Yes Ray outside Carrafour in Cherbourg.
> We were a long time in shop,filling up with Wine etc.
> In all the years we are going to France, it was the only time our Motorhome was touched. Didn't put us off.


Still leaves a bad taste though Nora & Neil.
Of course the Carrefour supermarket is probably in the worst and most central place. 
The new Leclerc supermarket has 12 motorhome (camping car) places just at the entrance. It's always busy and overlooked so should be a much safer place to stop even overnight.

http://maps.google.co.uk/?ie=UTF8&l...=heojzX5kVXnwj3Z0U9Cfgw&cbp=12,190.49,,1,2.52

Ray.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

*Re: where*



teemyob said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am almost sure you will find the pieces at www.skiffy.com
> 
> ...


i've had a good look through Trev but can't see any, thanks anyway.



Stanner said:


> Forget the grommets and use Sikaflex when you fit the replacements.
> It might not prevent theft, but will certainly slow them down one heck of a lot.


One thing i'm a bit cocerned about is fitting the new ones only for the same or another toerag to nick them again so thats certainly worth a thought if I can still get to the bulbs and change a lense.

Pete


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

raynipper said:


> Nora+Neil said:
> 
> 
> > Yes Ray outside Carrafour in Cherbourg.
> ...


We go to http://www.majesticinfrance.co.uk/ in Carrafour. Thanks for link to Leclerc always find it hard to get parking there.

Sorry Peejay for taken over you post.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Pete,

bloody nightmare with you going away soon as well. Perhaps as a contingency plan it may be worth trying to source some lights from a breakers, there mus t be some available via tinternet, just a thought, but you will get them quicker than Hymer and have spares when the others arrive.

Sorry to read about this happening, if it were kids mate they would left some damage behind I would think the lights were stolen for a purpose.

Good luck, hope it all works out.

MHS...Rob


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Rob;

I've been scanning around but haven't found any as of yet.

Another good suggestion at work last night as a last ditch option to get us mobile for our trip was to attach and wire in a trailer board to the rear. Not sure if that would be legal or not though (?).

Pete


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

peejay said:


> Thanks Rob;
> 
> I've been scanning around but haven't found any as of yet.
> 
> ...


Hi Pete,

not sure the trailer board would be legal mate because of the width of the vehicle, unless you have a very long trailer board?

If it were me and it got desperate because of upcoming holiday, I would get some PVC cut to length to cover each side (where the holes are now), then simply attach some lights bought from anywhere like Halfords etc. Then mastic the PVC in place with lights connected up. I'm assuming you have number light so that's not required.

There's always round these things Pete. Is there any vehicles anyone knows with similar lights, I doubt these lights are made specifically for Hymer only.

Check with your supplying dealer and ask if they can help, they may have some lying around you never know, or even if they are really good lend you some so you can use whilst on holiday.

MHS...Rob


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Nora+Neil said:


> We go to http://www.majesticinfrance.co.uk/ in Carrafour. Thanks for link to Leclerc always find it hard to get parking there.
> Sorry Peejay for taken over you post.


We always use Lidl for booze. Unless Auchan are giving 2 for 1 using their 'Woa' card.

Ray.


----------



## grandie (Feb 24, 2010)

Would be nice if we could wish harm on these thieving B******,worth a try *?"!^*_<>~}?/ look out for a one eyed, legless, whithered arm, covered in warts, thief. :evil:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Have a look here: http://www.tooled-up.com/MicroCategory.asp?CID=6&SCID=200&MCID=1795

On this page there are a couple of trailer boards which are in two bits so you can position the lights to suit width.

I do think though round lights should not be too difficult to get and would look a lot better, Alan.

Edit: also look here these look better to me: http://www.caravan-components.co.uk...&ViewAction=ViewProductViaPortal&Locale=en_GB

I am sure those are the rear lights on my van. They are a little different to yours as they are stuck on and not screwed I think. You could make a neat black circular mounting for them, screw the black circles on to the van and stick the lights to those with a few dabs of mastic, not Sikaflex you would have a hell of a job getting it off again.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Rob, I was wondering about the legalities of the trailerboard because of the position of the lights and also the triangle on the outermost edge doesn't look right. The width is also another one I hadn't thought of.
I'm already planning a call to my dealer in the morning.
Thanks mate.

Thanks Erneboy, i've priced up those lights in your link and it would come to about £100 approx with delivery inc rev and foglight, certainly an option if the originals don't look like arriving in time.

Pete


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*lights*

Sorry to see some low life has relieved your van of its lights. for what its worth i would guess they have either been stolen to order, or simply somebody is making up some kind of bespoke trailer.Mine are like yours relatively easy to unscrew but no use to anyone other than another Exis owner.

You can only do so much to protect your property at the end of the day , so just put it down to a bad experince and hopefully Bad karma will strike the thieving turds whom nicked your lights.

Have you checked your petrol cap is ok ?.... Just a thought


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

Our local motor accessory dealer has trailer rear lamps (these incorporate stop/tail, turn signal & rectangular red reflector) & from memory they are about a fiver each. A pair of these & a red fog lamp & you would be legal.
If you decide to go with the trailer board idea, remember to remove the triangular reflectors as these must only be used on trailers.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Sorry to hear of your theft, it amazes me how they can take the time to remove all those without worrying about being caught. 

Last year we had the front removed off our radio, the bit you are supposed to take indoors with you . That night they had gone around and removed 20 of them in our area and not one complete set. :roll: 

The police got 12 back but not ours. 

Found loads of them listed on Ebay and bought a replacement for £1.50

Good luck with your search. 

Mandy


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

*Re: lights*



dinger said:


> Bad karma will strike the thieving turds whom nicked your lights.


Thanks Ding, I have a bit more than bad karma to give them if I catch 'em



> Have you checked your petrol cap is ok ?.... Just a thought


Yep, its ok, whys that then?

Pete


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: lights*



> Have you checked your petrol cap is ok ?.... Just a thought


Yep, its ok, whys that then?

Pete[/quote]

The reason i ask about the petrol cap is that on alot of Fiat Van
(( not sure about A class) the fuel filler locking cap uses the same key as the ignition key............if they can get something to open the fuel cap then they can start your van


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Strewth, your right Dinger.
Thats a worry if they prized off the cap and managed to create a key at their leisure that would open everything....!!!!  

Ray.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

> The reason i ask about the petrol cap is that on alot of Fiat Van
> (( not sure about A class) the fuel filler locking cap uses the same key as the ignition key............if they can get something to open the fuel cap then they can start your van


Ah, I see.
We're ok on that one, the cap is locked by the habitation key. If they cloned that then they would have to get past the deadlocks, which i'm now considering wiring into the national grid. 8)

Pete


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

peejay said:


> which i'm now considering wiring into the national grid. 8) Pete


Hi Pete,

just wire them to your 12v and add a water spray sensor on the doors, that will make sure they get enough shock ... Water, metal and a live 12volts what a combination :lol:

MHS...Rob


----------



## mikeyv (May 23, 2007)

Take a look at this site, they stock some Hella as well as a load of other round lamps.

CLICK HERE


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*Theft*

Good news on the lock side of this Pete, at least that gives some piece of mind.

In the mean time would it not be an idea to source the lights direct from germany , not so much money saving , but holiday / time saving !

My experience of getting stuff in from European supplier is pretty good or maybe ask an importer like Camper uk or Bundesvan for a Hymer parts specialist in Germany , or at least get the parts numbers from Hymer and source from a good motor factor as already put forward .Worry about any duplication of parts when you get back from your hols.

Good luck anyway.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

This subject has prompted me to fit an extra cctv camera and spotlight.
Front side and rear now covered.


Dave p


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Had some good news yesterday  

Lee from Edgehill Motorhomes has done his magic and sourced some lights for me in the UK, should be here by the end of the week  

Still looking for those grommets though.

Pete


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

peejay, Sorry to read of you're plight. When that happened to me a few years ago I fitted the new ones with torque screws as an added protection which should deter the casual thief. To date they are still there. The age of my van it only cost me £8 to replace from the local caravan scrap yard, it makes you wonder why they go to so much effort.
The plus side is they disconnected the wires and did not cut them!
Good luck
Ian


----------



## dikyenfo (Feb 16, 2008)

The lock is a problem when renewing the filler cap. The Fiat one is a bit clunch and if you fit the Iveco one it is interchangeable and is half the size with a completly different key series altogether.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Quick update;

Lee from Edgehill Motors rang this morning. The units have arrived. He has also given me some chrome rings that he had spare in his workshop that weren't supplied with the units and is posting it all off today.

Thats pretty excellent service considering its about 2 years since we bought the motorhome from them.  

Pete


----------

